# Knitted baby Sandles



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a pattern for these knitted baby sandles? Even if the pattern is close. I just love them and would love to make some up. Thank you in advance.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

on ravelry


----------



## noelwright (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=baby flip flop pattern

several to choose from.


----------



## noelwright (Feb 1, 2012)

sorry! those are for crochet. I'll keep looking...


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here are some slightly different baby sandles:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=sandles


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Here are some slightly different baby sandles:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=sandles


Nope. Those are all crocheted too. I'd love a knitted pattern as well....


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

the picture you have is crochet and its not hard


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

DarleneF said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get a pattern for these knitted baby sandles? Even if the pattern is close. I just love them and would love to make some up. Thank you in advance.


They are soooo cute, will you shae the pattern, please?


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you are going to have some trouble finding a knitting pattern for these. They are barefoot sandals and are always a crochet or sometimes macrame pattern. I have only ever been able to find ones for adults but on my travels of the web found the following site and I am sure this is actually the full instructions for the picture you have. I hope I am right as they are so cute.

http://misadventuresofhandmade.blogspot.com/2012/02/barefoot-baby-sandals.html


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Margo found the exact pattern and it's free to boot. Ravelry had some under the search "Barefoot Sandals" but they are purchase only and all crochet.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=barefoot%20sandals&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&fit=baby&sort=best


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

These are exactly it! Now do you know how to convert them to knitting. I just love these


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you all for the response, these are the exact sandals, http://misadventuresofhandmade.blogspot.com/2012/02/barefoot-baby-sandals.html, now if anyone can help me convert it to knitting that would be wonderful.

Thank you MARGO1954 for finding the pattern.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

thanks for finding that pattern!


----------



## dash (Feb 19, 2011)

did u find one in knitting i would love to have the pattern [email protected]


----------



## dash (Feb 19, 2011)

DarleneF said:


> Thank you all for the response, these are the exact sandals, http://misadventuresofhandmade.blogspot.com/2012/02/barefoot-baby-sandals.html, now if anyone can help me convert it to knitting that would be wonderful.
> 
> Thank you MARGO1954 for finding the pattern.


did u find a pattern for knit?????


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

no but I'm going to try it soon. I think I'll start at the top and make a triangle by decreasing and do the toe loop with a tiny i-cord. I'll share the pattern and post pictures soon. It will get warm here pretty soon and my granddaughter was born 2 weeks ago so I can't put it off much longer!


----------



## dash (Feb 19, 2011)

did u figure it out


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

No. I got started on a few other projects but the sandals are a bug in my eye so they will get done!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't make them in knitting so kept practicing crochet and they are so cute! I am making several pairs and will post a pic when they are done. Really worth taking the time to learn the method.


----------



## tiffkoy (Feb 2, 2016)

Not sure if anyone ever found a knitting pattern, but I came across this post looking for the same thing. I did find this pattern on etsy, but it is not free.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/102097361/knitting-pattern-for-barefoot-sandals?ref=hp_mod_rf


----------

